# respiratory/ventilatory support icd9?



## mad_one80 (Apr 15, 2009)

is there a respiratory/ventilatory support icd9 or only should i use respiratory distress code instead? i know there is a respiratory/ventilatory status icd9 (v46.11) but is there anything if the pt is still currently on the ventilator support?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 15, 2009)

I would use the V46.11, it states dependence, that would be current use of respirator/ventilator.


----------

